# My 6 month old Maine **** taken 6 weeks ago.



## tobergill (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Awww, what a gorgeous kitty! Can you make it bigger? It's a little small to see.....


----------



## tobergill (Feb 14, 2010)

* Hi October,it wont let me post a bigger version.







*









[/img]


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Very cute


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

Adorable and mischievious looking kitten!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a cutie!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Very gorgeous kitty!


----------



## tobergill (Feb 14, 2010)

> Adorable and mischievious looking kitten!



Hi KittyMonster how did you manage to post the big version of my Charlie ?
Very clever of you........I wasnt able to do it.
Thank You,
James aka Tobergill.


----------

